# Texas EMS Jobs



## xrsm002 (Feb 26, 2013)

Does anyone know of any 911 services in Texas looking for Intermediates? I'm willing to relocate. There are no EMS services hiring where I'm at now. Also has anyone ever worked at Six Flags doing as part of their ALS response team? I only have about 9 months combination of EMT/ER Tech experience.


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 26, 2013)

Metrocare in Abilene anyone know anything about them?


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 26, 2013)

Generic private "meh" service, or so I'm told. City/county 911 dual-response contract?


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yup I checked their website they are the sole 911 provider for the city but do transfers also


----------



## Sublime (Feb 26, 2013)

Dont know of anyone ''looking'' for intermediates.  Really should get your medic to better your chances of employment.  

Keep an eye on Waco as the 911 provider for that area may be changing soon.  Also medstar in Fort Worth hires a lot


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok thanks I have completed the class portion of medic school, and graduated from but am still doing truck rotations as I'm not comfortable at that level yet. I did find some postings for Intermediates opened in Texas.


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ooo I used to live in Waco and loved it. Went to school there.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 26, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Generic private "meh" service, or so I'm told. City/county 911 dual-response contract?



Very "meh" service. Not worth relocating for Ive heard. 

Supposedly there is another private around that area that is up and coming and is a good choice. Dont know the name.I can find out


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 26, 2013)

Site find out for me if you can.


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sure*


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2013)

Where in West Texas are you?


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd rather not reveal my exact location on here sorry.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2013)

OK makes it hard to send you some possible jobs in the area.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 28, 2013)

medic417 said:


> OK makes it hard to send you some possible jobs in the area.



Its pretty clear where some of us are. We still dont know your name.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 28, 2013)

And running a Google search of your username really only reveals that you're a photographer and you have a chinchilla so I'd say you're pretty safe


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 28, 2013)

In in Lubbock but any jobs I gotta clear with my wife as she's looking for a job too


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 28, 2013)

But she's not in EMS


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, there's AMR in Amarillo, probably always hiring.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you want big city lights are is rural okay?


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 28, 2013)

At this point either. I'm not that experienced as because my wife ended up moving for my wife's job. So I wasn't able to stay more then 3 months for the service I was working for. So someone that will take someone with very little experience.  Wife has an interview in Abilene next week that's why I asked about Metrocare.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 28, 2013)

xrsm002 said:


> Site find out for me if you can.



South Taylor EMS- full time paid with vollie supplement 

Shackleford County EMS
North Runnels County EMS
Citizens Ambulance in Clyde

A very good friend is from the Abilene area and has worked for some of these. These are the suggestions.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2013)

This place is near Abilene, they are a combo paid/volly service.  http://www.southtaylorems.com/membership.html


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah I saw them tonight. My wife's interview is tuesday of she gets the job I will be contacting them I'd be happy even volunteering at this point to get experience. Looks like they are really in need of people. Thanks. If she doesn't get this job we will be looking in other parts of the state.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 1, 2013)

One of those little towns looks exactly like Hill Valley from _Back to the Future_, down to the courthouse square with the clock. I'd love to have stopped, but it was 0200 and I was on a schedule. 

I miss Texas, but I'm having fun here.


----------



## meick77 (Mar 1, 2013)

Do any of you know  what the avarage Paramedic pay is like in Texas? For privates?


----------



## xrsm002 (Mar 1, 2013)

There's a private company u I used to work for in Odessa/Midland paying their basics 15, intermediates 17 and medics 19/hr it's not the best company but pay is good that's of you can find a house due to the oil boom. A house goes on sale and within a day has 4-5 contracts on it some 4 times as much as what the house is worth. Can't even hardly find an apartment or hotel room either


----------



## tmedic2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sublime said:


> Dont know of anyone ''looking'' for intermediates.  Really should get your medic to better your chances of employment.
> 
> Keep an eye on Waco as the 911 provider for that area may be changing soon.  Also medstar in Fort Worth hires a lot


MedStar in Ft. Worth is not hiring, and has not been for several months. You might try AMR Arlington or Careflite.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Mar 10, 2013)

How about Houston area for EMT positions? I applied to Acadian, ESD#1 as an EMT. Any advice would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## tmedic2 (Mar 10, 2013)

*EMS in DFW area*



tmedic2 said:


> MedStar in Ft. Worth is not hiring, and has not been for several months. You might try AMR Arlington or Careflite.



MedStar just opened a few Secondary Paramedic positions in Ft. Worth, but the posting close soon. Good luck in your search!


----------



## sweetpete (Mar 10, 2013)

Houston's getting pretty packed with EMTs. There's alot better chance of finding something 911-related if you get your medic patch.

Otherwise, there's a ton of competition. Unless you're cool with IFT. Then the jobs are a dime a dozen.

See ya


----------



## newemttx (Mar 15, 2013)

I heard from MedStar and at this time they are only hiring EMT's internally.


----------



## Honor and value the life (Mar 21, 2013)

Im a paramedic been working inner city and rural in texas and im looking to move to Dallas ft worth area any advise on job hunting. Im coming from a busy 911 so kinda looking for a ghetto to work in.


----------



## xrsm002 (Mar 28, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> South Taylor EMS- full time paid with vollie supplement
> 
> Shackleford County EMS
> North Runnels County EMS
> ...



@SHFD739 which one of these did your friend like working at the best?
You can PM me with your response 
Shackelford  County EMS
North Runnels County EMS
Citizens Ambulance in Clyde


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 28, 2013)

xrsm002 said:


> @SHFD739 which one of these did your friend like working at the best?
> You can PM me with your response
> Shackelford  County EMS
> North Runnels County EMS
> Citizens Ambulance in Clyde



Ill ask and let you know.  Give me a day or two.


----------



## xrsm002 (Mar 29, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Ill ask and let you know.  Give me a day or two.



Ok thanks


----------



## gw812 (Mar 30, 2013)

Honor - how far you willing to go outside DFW? Hunt county EMS is pretty busy but you have to drive to Greenville. In Dallas the southern half of the metroplex sees more action than the northern.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Apr 4, 2013)

*Insight into Houston private companies*

Has anyone heard of, or have insight into AMR, Harris County EMS (HCEMS), or Coastal EMS companies. I'd be interested in the quality of their reputation, reliability, and management. Both look like clean running operations. Love to hear from an 'insider' or someone familiar to the area. Thanks!


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 9, 2013)

Metro EMS News said:


> Has anyone heard of, or have insight into AMR, Harris County EMS (HCEMS), or Coastal EMS companies. I'd be interested in the quality of their reputation, reliability, and management. Both look like clean running operations. Love to hear from an 'insider' or someone familiar to the area. Thanks!



AMR has a new ops manager, could prove to be advantageous for them. Regardless of the economy and trends, AMR has always been solid in Houston. They have a great relationship with Memorial Hermann and will be moving to a new location on the north side of town soon. Decent equipment, decent pay. 

Harris County is a newer operation, but run by some EMS veterans. I haven't heard anything negative about their operation thus far. 

Coastal is a good outfit. They run backup 911 for Cypress Creek, new equipment, same protocols as cypress creek. Good folks. 

Acadian would be another one to look at. They are rapidly expanding operations throughout southeast Texas.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the information. 

I recently heard the same about AMR having a new Operations Manager and plans to move from their current location. I think AMR is really trying to bolster their stakes within the area, especially with Acadian's presence.

You're right about Coastal as well. The outfit is run well, with great equipment. The owner trades in his fleet at 5 years (when the warranty is up), and the trucks are clean. They use 'Toughbooks'/ePCR's and harp on supporting documentation. The company is run with a 'human element' and everyone seems to get along really well. They have Cypress Creek EMS radios in their units and do backup as needed. Quite impressive.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone have any tips/leads for part-time paramedic work around Fort Worth?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 11, 2013)

Fox800 said:


> Anyone have any tips/leads for part-time paramedic work around Fort Worth?



Lifeguard Ambulance opened an IFT operation up there, Acadian is still growing.


----------



## brian328 (Aug 8, 2013)

any info on Acadian operations in Dallas? i am assuming they are mainly IFT, but ANY 911 contracts? i know dallas fire is the main one and AMR has a few contracts..

btw: i'm new to the area, so sorry for my lack of knowledge...

edit: they seem to be the only company willing to hire somebody in the process of having their EMT license transferred to TX (from out of state)


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 8, 2013)

Acadian is all IFT in the metroplex.


----------



## brian328 (Aug 8, 2013)

only options to run 911 in DFW would be medstar, amr, dallas fire, some careflite divisions, and some small county run EMS?


----------



## xrsm002 (Aug 8, 2013)

Acadian has 911 operations in Orange county, which I believe is in east or southeast Texas. They took it over from
Metrocare, yes the same Metrocare that is currently operating in Abilene, Tx they Metrocare from what I understand isn't even complying with their contracts running 3 trucks when they are supposed to be running 5 from what I understand.


----------



## brian328 (Aug 8, 2013)

xrsm002 said:


> Acadian has 911 operations in Orange county, which I believe is in east or southeast Texas. They took it over from
> Metrocare, yes the same Metrocare that is currently operating in Abilene, Tx they Metrocare from what I understand isn't even complying with their contracts running 3 trucks when they are supposed to be running 5 from what I understand.



orange county is too far for me, i just moved to dallas... from orange county, CA. but it sounds like acadian may take over the abilene contract if they keep it up.


----------



## IdiotBrain (Aug 9, 2013)

Brand new EMT-B in deep south Tx here, looking to find an IFT or 911 job while I go to school for medic [which starts at the end of the month]. Any suggestions as to companies near Weslaco or Mcallen?


----------



## xrsm002 (Aug 9, 2013)

If Acadian took over the Abilene contract there would be so many emts and medics in Abilene.


----------



## Wes (Aug 9, 2013)

Metroscare (I meant MetroCare) was always an "interesting" operation when they were in Austin.   However, I'll always be grateful to them for having EMT-B and EMT-P classes at night in Austin when no one else was offering them.  You can thank (or curse) them for my paramedic patch.  One year of night classes while working full-time in a non-EMS field got me there.


----------



## Honor and value the life (Jul 16, 2016)

by chance does anyone know of any EMS and Fire services around DFW area that are progressive with there protocols?


----------

